# How do you send dubia roaches in the post?



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all

My dubia roach colony is doing well. So well in fact that I can't sell them quick enough. I am now looking at selling them online but I don't know how to go about posting them.

So my question are...

What do I post them in and where can I buy this?

What do I add to their postage box?

Are there any problems with using Royal Mail?

Thanks


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Pack them in cricket tubs and make sure there sealed. The roach hut use a box with egg crate in and chuck them straight in so when you open the box they are all in there. If its really cold you could add a heat pack however I have had roaches delivered when it was freezing without a heat pack and they where all fine. Post using royal mail 1st class.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

as above says

i myself would just put in box with broken up egg crates and write on box fragile and there is no probs with royal mail


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I've sold over 25 colonies. Post in cricket tubs. I always pack with some dry food- layers mash and fresh food- cabbage or carrot.


----------

